# Do you tip your shoe repair guy/cobbler?



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Do you ever give your cobbler a tip or pay more for their work than the asking price?  Frankly, I am so appreciataive when
I am able to have my routine work done (e.g. heel and toe taps), quickily that add a few extra dollars to the charges.

Whenever I take in a pair for such purposes, its done while I wait. This is critical to me because I travel extensively
and would prefer not returning within a week or 10 days.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I would not, but I would, if I do a lot of business with him, slip him a couple twenties around Christmas.

Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Our local shoe repair charges competitive rates for the work that he does and I generally don't add in a tip. However, on a couple occasions and at my request, he has completed work while I waited. On those occasions, I have added in a tip for the (out of norm) convenience afforded to me.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

No, but the tipping conventions in the UK are very different to North America.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Balfour said:


> No, but the tipping conventions in the UK are very different to North America.


Sorry to highjack this a bit...

While I was in the London, tipping was an interesting experience. Couldn't really get my bearings on what to do. So in typical fashion, I did as I would do in America and tipped per usual. The various responses to my tips were gratitude, utter surprise, and barely concealed contempt (as if I was insulting the server). Very odd experience for me.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Sorry to highjack this a bit...
> 
> While I was in the London, tipping was an interesting experience. Couldn't really get my bearings on what to do. So in typical fashion, I did as I would do in America and tipped per usual. The various responses to my tips were gratitude, utter surprise, and barely concealed contempt (as if I was insulting the server). Very odd experience for me.


I get gratitude and surprise. Contempt I struggle with (assuming you were not throwing C notes around, like Mr. Salgy's customer!) - sounds more like the reaction one would get in France.

I feel self-conscious about it in the States - I know to tip more than I would in the UK, but I still don't always know or remember the circumstances in which you are meant to tip at all (which are much broader).


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tipping a cobbler seems bizarre. Australia has the best practice where everybody makes enough money not to require tips


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Balfour said:


> (assuming you were not throwing C notes around, like Mr. Salgy's customer!)


I don't think I was. However, I could have had my exchange rate all mess up. Now, a pound is what? 10 cents? Just joking...

My take home message from London was that tipping is fraught with a lot of baggage over there. Unlike the US, where everyone likes money.


----------



## jackcrawford (Jul 31, 2012)

I would generally not feel the need to tip because I am already paying him his asking price. However, if I expect him to work on my shoes while I wait thereby saving a return trip to pick up, then I would add a bit extra for the convenience. That way, everybody wins. With Christmas just around the corner, I am sure your cobbler will appreciate it.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine charges plenty and is happy to see me, so I don't.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I don't think I was. However, I could have had my exchange rate all mess up. Now, a pound is what? 10 cents? Just joking...
> 
> My take home message from London was that tipping is fraught with a lot of baggage over there. Unlike the US, where everyone likes money.


Yes the problem in England (and many parts of Europe) is that people who work in the service industry are very sensitive to any notion that they might be considered any way subservient to you or patronised by you, 'I am as good as you are' must be the maxim of every transaction. Perhaps a hangover from the days of aristocracy?

However I also feel tipping in the USA is out of control. Folk seem to expect a tip for asking them the time or the directions to somewhere or other...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Yes the problem in England (and many parts of Europe) is that people who work in the service industry are very sensitive to any notion that they might be considered any way subservient to you or patronised by you, 'I am as good as you are' must be the maxim of every transaction. Perhaps a hangover from the days of aristocracy?
> 
> However I also feel tipping in the USA is out of control. Folk seem to expect a tip for asking them the time or the directions to somewhere or other...


What I especially dislike is the temerity of those who remind me that tipping is applicable _before_ the interaction is concluded or even whilst I am actually reaching for my wallet to tip them! :mad2:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> What I especially dislike is the temerity of those who remind me that tipping is applicable _before_ the interaction is concluded or even whilst I am actually reaching for my wallet to tip them! :mad2:


By UK standards I am a generous tipper. However I have no problem at all with not giving them a red penny if the service has not been to my satisfaction and no problem explaining to them why if they should enquire. If they want to hate me they can join the queue :smile: fortunately the situation rarely arises but then I am something of a recluse anyway !


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Haffman said:


> Yes the problem in England (and many parts of Europe) is that people who work in the service industry are very sensitive to any notion that they might be considered any way subservient to you or patronised by you, 'I am as good as you are' must be the maxim of every transaction. Perhaps a hangover from the days of aristocracy?
> 
> However I also feel tipping in the USA is out of control. Folk seem to expect a tip for asking them the time or the directions to somewhere or other...


Thank you Haffman. Your first paragraph explains a lot.

Regarding your 2nd paragraph, I agree. I've seen tip jars in my office building cafeteria, local McDonalds, and dry cleaners. It's getting a little out-of-hand.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

^ What I like about the tipping system in this country is that one feels one has geniune scope to adjust the tip. I will adjust both up if someone has gone out of their way to be helpful and down if they have been unhelpful.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Balfour said:


> ^ What I like about the tipping system in this country is that one feels one has geniune scope to adjust the tip. I will adjust both up if someone has gone out of their way to be helpful and down if they have been unhelpful.


To be fair the same applies in the USA, just the 'baseline' is so much higher!! :smile:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Thank you Haffman. Your first paragraph explains a lot.
> 
> Regarding your 2nd paragraph, I agree. I've seen tip jars in my office building cafeteria, local McDonalds, and dry cleaners. It's getting a little out-of-hand.


Have doctors started asking for tips yet? :wink2:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> To be fair the same applies in the USA, just the 'baseline' is so much higher!! :smile:


Not sure I agree with that - I feel greater personal and social pressure not to adjust downwards over there. I don't do that often here, to be honest, but things would have to be pretty appalling for me not to tip in the States (given that service staff are often not paid a living wage and depend on the tips).


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Have doctors started asking for tips yet? :wink2:


LOL.

What seems to have got out of hand in this country are pushy parents competing to give teachers extravagant end of term presents - everything from e-readers to spa days. Don't get that at all.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Balfour said:


> LOL.
> 
> What seems to have got out of hand in this country are pushy parents competing to give teachers extravagant end of term presents - everything from e-readers to spa days. Don't get that at all.


This happens in some circles in the US, but not others. My mother works at a private school, and we often have a pretty significant upgrade in our soap, shampoo, and sweets for a month or two after Christmas. That's pushing it -- but not quite inappropriate.

I once had a final on the very last day of a marking period (my school had a block schedule, which is very uncommon in American high schools), where one of my classmates gave a teacher a card right after handing in a card. I had finished my exam early and was staring into space, so I happened to see her open it. Two or three bills fell out, and she nearly fainted when she picked them up. She seemed to think seriously as to whether or not it was a bribe. She reached the same conclusion I did, apparently: that classmate was genuinely that foolish and that loaded -- he'd had a semester to prove it. Still, though, two or three hundred in cash is so far over the top that the top isn't even visible as more than a speck.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Haffman said:


> However I also feel tipping in the USA is out of control. Folk seem to expect a tip for asking them the time or the directions to somewhere or other...


^ spot on Haffman... spending my entire working life in the industry, i notoriously over tip in restaurants... although workers in the service industries are reliant on gratuities as part of their salaries (industry average pay for a server is half of minimum wage!), more and more non-service related businesses are realizing that if they have a jar out, people will fill it... the thing that really gets me is that more and more restaurants in the US are _including _a 15% gratuity to your bill! i find that the servers are only telling me 50% of the time this happens (as i am sure they are hopeful you will unknowingly double tip the server)...

to the OP, if it was me, and i was dropping off my shoes to be picked up at a later time, no tip... if i was waiting for a rush/emergency repair, i probably would tip...


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I tip generously in service situations; restaurants, car-parking valets etc. I do not tip members of a profession nor tradesmen/women who are performing work for which they have established fees or charges.

I much prefer those parts Continental Europe where people get paid enough for their work that tipping is neither necessary nor expected. The comment on Australia best characterizes my views on the topic.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Having spent a large portion of my youth in Europe I've always I never cease to be amazed by the tipping conventions.
In Europe, I'd tend to round off the bill and avoid the change when eating out or using a cab, provided the service was decent.
The people are being paid a full wage, when vacationing and being regularly served by a waiter or group of waiters, I was taught to leave a tip with them for the stay (keep in mind there were no monetary transactions during the course of the stay and after a day they were being addressed by their names). Tradesmen are being paid a full wage, they would be invited to a refreshment/snack.

In the US, full wages are not paid in some fields, these folks rely on tips to earn a living, in return they are motivated to provide you with a good experience. Tradesmen (cobblers) don't fall into this category, I would be more inclined to give them a gift at the end of the year based on their vices, if we had transactions throughout the year and were touching on being "acquaintances".

Tipping is out of control in the US.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I do not tip the shoe repair guy; he owns a very successful store; a clerk actually takes my shoes and gives them back to me.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

mrp said:


> In Europe, I'd tend to round off the bill and avoid the change when eating out or using a cab, provided the service was decent.


Thankfully, that's where it's at here. In restaurants I round up the bill and add any change I don't want to carry, if the service is good. If it's exceptionally good, I'll add a little more. In taxies it depends on the friendliness and banter of the driver. If it's non-existent, so will the tip be. Neither needs to be tipped though and in other professions most people would, I believe, be either bewildered or offended, or both, if I attempted to tip them.


----------



## Bassist (Jul 3, 2012)

*Absolutely!*

Yes, I tip my cobbler! He and his wife always charge me much less than I would have expected for any service, so I usually pay them what I think they should have asked! Plus, the work is always done quickly and impeccably!

I'm happy to pay extra at every transaction, and they can expect a Holiday bonus too, just like my barber!

Joe


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

One does not tip the owner, to do so is an insult, albeit unintended.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Exactly. The owner of the business is not tipped. However, I usually remember my postman, newspaper delivery (if the paper has been on time and they've had the route more than a few weeks), gal who cuts my hair, housekeeper, with something at Christmas. And as a doctor I'm always embarrassed by the parade of baked goods and consumables dropped off at my office. I share the cakes and cookies, but the wine goes home with me.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think I should tip any sole proprietor. They have the ability to set their own rates. It's just plain stupid IMO.

Traditional service industries such as hair people excepted. For some reason it's just ingrained in the culture.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I give my Tailor a bottle of wine every Christmas.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

USA. Yes I would. I guess it would be expected as well.
UK. Maybe. I'd sometimes tip my barber. 
China. Not at all.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

amemovox said:


> Do you ever give your cobbler a tip or pay more for their work than the asking price? Frankly, I am so appreciataive when
> I am able to have my routine work done (e.g. heel and toe taps), quickily that add a few extra dollars to the charges.
> 
> Whenever I take in a pair for such purposes, its done while I wait. This is critical to me because I travel extensively
> and would prefer not returning within a week or 10 days.


I generally tip anyone who has performed a service for me, for which I am pleased. This includes, dry cleaners, lawn guy, etc.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Have doctors started asking for tips yet? :wink2:


Perhaps after Obamacare takes effect?


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

My cobbler owns his business, so ordinarily I would not tip. But he and his son, who is learning the craft from dad, did such a great job saving a beloved pair of shells that I am going to do something for them. Perhaps a bottle of wine or liquor. Perhaps cash. I don't know them well enough to know what they like, or even whether they drink. If you don't think cash would be appropriate, what do you give to such a person?


----------

